# How do you get a Euro license plate in Texas?



## jess330 (Jun 11, 2008)

I've seen many BMW's around here with a Euro plate. :thumbup:
How do I get one, and is it legal?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Do European Delivery of a new BMW.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

In Texas you are required to have a front plate, so it would be illegal, but you can order them online, just google "customized euro plates" and you can get a random one or one with what ever you want it to say.


----------



## julio333 (May 28, 2008)

Really I did not know you could get them. Nice.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive driven many years without a front plate, but before that I had a European plate and got a ticket for no front plate. 

Having both would be legal, but kinda silly IMHO>


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

jess330 said:


> I've seen many BMW's around here with a Euro plate. :thumbup:
> How do I get one, and is it legal?


:google:

http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/


----------

